# Help! Adding a MiniDSP to my Audio System



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone!


I´ve recently bought a MiniDSP 2x4 (RevA) and a MiniDC but I need your advice to get the best sound of my configuration. I have the following equipment:

- 4 channel AMP (Blaupunkt EMA 455)
- 2 front speakers + tweets / 2 rear speakers + tweets (Blaupunkt Blue Magic CX 170 3 Ohm)
- Blaupunkt Subwoofer (Blaupunkt Blue Magic XLf 200 Active Sub).

With this configuration, the subwoofer will not respond if the fader is all the way up to the front speakers.

I have 4 questions:

1. If i wanted to use the MiniDSP 2x4 on the 4 (2 front + tweets / 2 rear + tweets) main speakers, what do I need to do?
2. Would it be a good idea to buy a preamp like this: MPQ-4US to split and improve the factory signal from 2 stock radio inputs to 6 L&R outputs (where the sub would be included). The MPQ-4US preamp sub-output would go directly to the subwoofer´s input, and the MiniDSP would be between the MPQ-4US preamp, and the AMP. (Attached Image A)
There´s another way which I think would be better, where the amp powers only the 2 front speakers + tweeters. (Attached Image B)
3. Finally, what type of line converters would I need on any case, and where should I put them on the wiring line?
4. Where does the MiniDC goes?















Thanks a lot!


----------



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all! Please, any opinions?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Best guess , use the wiring diagram ,,,, which 1 is up to you and your specific requirements and preferrences !


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Any reason why you didn't use one of the recommended speaker combinations I posted in the How-To SQ Car Audio V2 thread? What are you trying to get the miniDSP to do?

The miniDC provides power to the miniDSP.


----------

